# Spring Creek White Bass Fishing 2017



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

As promised to Whitebassfisher a report finally.

Well, not really. I had a friend run up from San Jac into Spring creek and got all the way to the big beach behind JJones and could not go any further. He was on water at 730. I met up with him at 10, they had 1 crappie at the big beach there. As usual, the big rains did a # on this stretch of water, carving out and island in the middle of a creek along where the "Cedars" used to be for those that know the stretch. We fished our way back down and only had that one crappie and a few blues to show for it. I ran back down river to bass fish a bit and friend calls me from 59 and RR bridge.... dead in the water. Took almost hour to tow him back to KW ramp but he would do it for you or me anyway.

Went Sat by myself after doing assembly work on a trampoline and a ping pong table ( about 4-5 hrs) I graphed some spots and threw little of everything and no bites at all. Did see one guy in a yak pull one up right across from KW ramp in a place I never see people fishing. He moved on so I went over and graphed but did not see anything special. Then the ski boats started coming...... oh, thats why I never see anyone over there, I cant take being waked by these big ballast tank rainbow ships more than a few times myself.

Water temp 59-62, clarity about a foot in most spots, threw traps, tandems and cranks.

Think we are taking yaks Friday to search further spots and try to find some concentrations of them.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Thanks! I bet it won't be too long.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the excellent report.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

My girlfriend, my uncle, and myself went on the 26th. We found one pretty good hole, all scouts









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Wowzzza :ac550:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

*SwineAssassiN* (AKA FishinMachinE) did you use your preferred pet spoon again?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Way to kick it off SwineAssiaN!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

First WB report of the run


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

*missing*

Your good looking girlfriend is missing. She adds so much to your fishy pictures.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> *SwineAssassiN* (AKA FishinMachinE) did you use your preferred pet spoon again?


Yessir just about all I throw in the creeks for white, even caught the crappie on them, I went back yesterday trying to target more crappie with jigs and found a little school of them over some brush and managed to land 5. Definitely looking promising!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

firedog said:


> Your good looking girlfriend is missing. She adds so much to your fishy pictures.


I'll be sure to include her next time lol


----------

